# dark eldar 5th edition?



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm concerned for the safety of dark eldar making it into 5th edition, I know it seems unlikely that GW would erase a race rather than add one, perhaps a branch like kroot like deamon book for CSM, but it would really put my mind at ease if someone had anything on dark eldar staying for 5th edition, i read one rumor that theyre next for updating.

so please if you know if dark eldar or if you think you know if dark eldar is making it into 5th edition plz reply


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I find it hard, that with the recent update of fantasy Dark Elves, that Dark Eldar are far out of the mixer.

The Imperial Guard are likely the next 40K, but anything is game after that. The most needed ones are Dark Eldar, Necrons, Daemonhunters, and Witch-hunters, generally in that order.

However, the question of when they are going to come out is a bit of a biggy - the Lizardmen are up next, then there'sa 40K army, and in all likelihood, another fantasy (Chaos Dwarves or Skaven probably), so again, 9-12 months.

However, I've just put in a lot of accurate guesswork that is a complete load of rubbish I've put together from rumours. So feel free to ignore


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

If the Dark Eldar race is wiped off it would be in 6th ed I'd say.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Vaz, you forgot Space Wolves in you rlist of things that need to be redone.


----------



## Dead (May 14, 2008)

Its been confirmed by the most credible source at another forum what is coming next.

3 40k Codex updates and models in 2009. First is Imperial Guard. Then Necrons. Then Space Wolves or Dark Eldar, it depends who is finished first. Seeing as the entire DE range is being redone and their entire basic fluff was barely finished, Space Wolves will undoubtfully be updated first. After all they will only release Dark Eldar once they get them right (though IMO they had them right the first time, concepts, art is good, just models are not best.) So Dark Eldar will be first out in 2010 most likely. Winter 09-10 or Spring 10. 

I love the Dark Eldars.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Dead said:


> Its been confirmed by the most credible source at another forum what is coming next.
> 
> 3 40k Codex updates and models in 2009. First is Imperial Guard. Then Necrons. Then Space Wolves or Dark Eldar, it depends who is finished first. Seeing as the entire DE range is being redone and their entire basic fluff was barely finished, Space Wolves will undoubtfully be updated first. After all they will only release Dark Eldar once they get them right (though IMO they had them right the first time, concepts, art is good, just models are not best.) So Dark Eldar will be first out in 2010 most likely. Winter 09-10 or Spring 10.
> 
> I love the Dark Eldars.




Basically, they'll be released just in time for 6th edition...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

imo the dark eldar have great fluff and ideas behind them its just that GW hasnt really put any time into the models or their rules that could make them one of the tightest races out there. they were my second race to collect after i had my chaos marine force and i loved them dearly, now they just sit on my shelf eyeing anybody who walks into my room with a predator's stare.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't give a damn about new models.
Those can be done later.
I've got enough to last me anyway, thanx.
Let's just see a codex, or at least a White Dwarf article update.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Vrykolas2k said:


> I don't give a damn about new models.
> Those can be done later.
> I've got enough to last me anyway, thanx.
> Let's just see a codex, or at least a White Dwarf article update.


I know a blood angels player who said that... and look what happened :laugh:


----------



## Dead (May 14, 2008)

NerdyOgre254 said:


> I know a blood angels player who said that... and look what happened :laugh:


I know some Dark Eldar players who said that back in 2001. Look what happened then?

A small PDF update that updated Wyches, and gave DE vehicle upgrades. They reprinted the codex with it, its the one everyone uses now. Dark Eldar are not Blood Angels. Dark Eldar are coming!


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't ever wish for a White dwarf army update. Their record is abysmal Chaos dwarves and excellent concept screwed by half assed development, Blood angels totally ruined, Warriors of chaos however temporary caused no end of upset so do you really want Dark Eldar going down that route however temporary?


----------



## Dead (May 14, 2008)

neilbatte said:


> Don't ever wish for a White dwarf army update. Their record is abysmal Chaos dwarves and excellent concept screwed by half assed development, Blood angels totally ruined, Warriors of chaos however temporary caused no end of upset so do you really want Dark Eldar going down that route however temporary?


Once again you underestimate Dark Eldar. DE may get both. Don't dismiss DE as an army that will be given a WD codex and forgotten about by GW.


----------



## SKITTLESKITTEN (Feb 12, 2008)

*thx*

thanks for all your guys input, Ive been thinking of making a DE army, all the newer models are more expensive and its dirt easy to paint a DE army, I've got mad skillz with a primer spray can =)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone have a link to the DE update? I bought the codex off ebay and I'm not sure if I have that in it


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> Does anyone have a link to the DE update? I bought the codex off ebay and I'm not sure if I have that in it



I think the update online is another fatality...
But look at the front cover; if there's a skull on the right side that says "Second Edition", then you've the updated codex... if not, then you have the one that came out before they saw things that needed to be upgraded.


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

In fairness the WD dwarf update that made it into the second ed of the codex was well and truly needed. It made the army usable.

Is anyone else struggling to play with DE in 5th ed actually? Coming up to the end of 4th ed i had just had a 25+ game win streak broken and now in 5th I have been only able to scratch a single win with them


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

haven't started yet... Always wanted to though and I will soon be starting painting....


----------



## gblai6 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mate of mine does very well with them. Friggin Archon always takes out at least one unit by himself (never get a chance to shoot that bugger before it happens). Two Talos, bunch of small warrior squads with dark lances, two raiders, 1 wych squad (1200 pts) and up it with a Dracon and incubi in raider with for 1500 pt games. Very effective no matter who he's up against - SM, Tau, orks, Tsons. Not smashing every time but certainly competitive.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

vindur said:


> In fairness the WD dwarf update that made it into the second ed of the codex was well and truly needed. It made the army usable.
> 
> Is anyone else struggling to play with DE in 5th ed actually? Coming up to the end of 4th ed i had just had a 25+ game win streak broken and now in 5th I have been only able to scratch a single win with them



I only get to play them or my Space Wolves when I find someone willing to play a 3rd edition game.


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I have won 3 out of 7 games or so in 5 ed using DE but it took some doing.


----------

